# Deepcool Gamer Storm Lucifer



## crazyeyesreaper (May 27, 2014)

The Gamer Storm Lucifer from Deepcool is an affordable CPU cooler that packs a punch. Featuring six Ø6 mm heatpipes, a 140 mm fan, and its single monolithic tower design, this cooler is quiet and performs extremely well.

*Show full review*


----------

